# Are the tests doctors use stronger than normal pregnancy tests?



## x Zaly x

Iv just came back from the doctors, I went because while I was on holiday i had some bleeding a week after my period had left. It was quite rich and had clots in it (sorry tmi) I first thought cancer because I know I have abnormal cells already. But the doctor said that's definitely not the reason. she told me to give in a urine sample to check im not pregnant! But yes me being me already did one when i came back from my holiday even though it was way to early to know:dohh: Are the tests the doctors do better to detect a pregnancy than normal ones you get in the shops?


----------



## MindUtopia

Typically, the doctor's office tests aren't as sensitive as some of the ones you can get at the shops. They aren't the super sensitive early tests, which should be able to detect pregnancy hormones earlier than the doctor's office tests, unless you were given a blood test. If it was just an ordinary urine test, you might have more luck with one of the early tests you can get yourself. However, if it's been well past when your period was due, either test should work. Hope you get some answers! Good luck!


----------



## x Zaly x

The thing is i haven't even missed a period yet so if im pregnant i had a period at the same time. Is that possible?


----------



## MindUtopia

The early response tests (FRER) or some of the storebrand early tests (Superdrug) should be able to tell you 4-6 days before your missed period. The doctors office tests might show something, but they more likely wouldn't work until after your period was due (again, unless it was a blood test). What you are describing doesn't sound like pregnancy to be honest, but I'm sorry to say it, more like a miscarriage. However, even if you had a loss, you might still be showing something on a test still a few weeks later, which makes it a bit less likely. Have they looked into other things, like fibroids or an infection? Those sorts of things can definitely cause bleeding at odd times in your cycle.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've always heard that you can find more sensitive tests over the counter then what you would get at the doctor's office.


----------



## hanelei

Zaly, just wanted to say your little girl is gorgeous! :flower:
Here in Japan if you tell the doctor you have taken an OTC pregnancy test and it was positive they consider you pregnant until proven otherwise and actually confirm it by ultrasound rather than with a POAS test- I think the tests are pretty accurate these days.


----------



## x Zaly x

MindUtopia said:


> The early response tests (FRER) or some of the storebrand early tests (Superdrug) should be able to tell you 4-6 days before your missed period. The doctors office tests might show something, but they more likely wouldn't work until after your period was due (again, unless it was a blood test). What you are describing doesn't sound like pregnancy to be honest, but I'm sorry to say it, more like a miscarriage. However, even if you had a loss, you might still be showing something on a test still a few weeks later, which makes it a bit less likely. Have they looked into other things, like fibroids or an infection? Those sorts of things can definitely cause bleeding at odd times in your cycle.

I did consider a miscarriage..because before the bleeding even started i went jet skiing then the day after the bleeding started and stayed for three days quite heavy. I didnt tell the doctor that i went though, should i have mentioned it? Im sure even if i was pregnant something will show up in the test. No she said sometimes things like that just happen, she didnt seem worried:shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

I do not think it sounds like it is automatically a MC because most women tend to ovulate 2 weeks after a period so after a week it would be really quick to ovulate, get pregnant and miscarry. Maybe you ovulated early and had an early period or something? Or bleeding for another reason perhaps, a lot of things can cause bleeding outside of your normal period times. Also going on a jet ski in the first trimester would be unlikely to cause a MC. 

But to answer you question it depends on the tests you buy. I buy in bulk online and they are as accurate as the ones at a GP's but a lot of the over counter ones are not quite as accurate. The 10 mIU/m can show a faint line 2 days after conception (although I used these and knew I was pregnant over a week before I got a faint line). I think most over the counter ones are about 25mIU/m which takes longer for the pregnancy hormone to build and get a positive result. 

GP's are funny though with my first pregnancy, which ended up as a MMC, I had to do another test at the doctors to confirm it. Then with my second I got positives and then started to get mixed results (another MC) and at the doctors it was negative so my GP could not get me into the early pregnancy assessment unit no matter what she said. With my third pregnancy, when I had my son, I was told there was no need to take another test at the doctors because the home ones had come back positive. It was 3 different doctors at the same GP's office, it made no sense to me. :wacko:


----------

